# Planted 20 gallon tank - updates



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Some pics of my 20 gallon as of yesterday.

The light is a 15W Sun-Glo. Right now, the best growing plants are vals, java moss and hornwort. The wisteria seems to be struggling, and while the hygro polysperma grows quickly, its lower leaves end up full of holes and eventually fall off. I guess there's not enough light for it?

It's kind of strange because when I first started the tank, the wisteria grew lushly. Yet, sometime in the last month or two, it started to shed its lower leaves and have been struggling ever since. Does anyone know why that could happen? Thanks!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice bro keep it up


----------

